# Soaping Equipment



## Cellador (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi all! I am new to soaping and the forum. I made my first batch of CP soap at a class, and the soap turned out great. I am excited to start making more!
I know what equipment is required, and I would like to start purchasing some items that I can hopefully use long-term. I'd rather spend a little more to have something that will last a long time vs. purchasing multiple items that only work so-so. 
My question is: What things do you wish you would have invested in initially? Is there anything you would purchase again without hesitation?

Thanks!


----------



## jewels621 (Apr 17, 2017)

My vote is definitely a good stick blender, a good loaf cutter and a good single wire cutter for horizontal cuts, and a good planer/beveller (that I just got and used for the first time this morning.....can't believe I lived so long without one!) Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## tussah (Apr 17, 2017)

I wish I would have purchased the silicone molds in wire baskets from Essential depot earlier.  Also I would definitely repurchase my single bar Bud Haffner cutter (etsy) and a good planer.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2017)

A good scale. I bought silicone molds to start with, and since I've had a wood molds with silicone liners I use them almost exclusively. Mine are from Nurture Soap, and worth the investment.


----------



## rosyrobyn (Apr 17, 2017)

Any recommendations for a good planer?


----------



## jewels621 (Apr 17, 2017)

rosyrobyn said:


> Any recommendations for a good planer?



The one I just got is from LiluSoap Tools on Etsy. Bladeless stainless steel with the 5mm beveller. It makes beautiful thin shaves and cleans so easily. Of course, I have nothing to compare it to except a hand beveller. This is amazingly better.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 17, 2017)

I got my soap planer from Soapies Supplies. It's acrylic and she also offers a beveler. I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 17, 2017)

I messed around with wooden molds and paper liners for a lot longer than I should have.  I really, really like the Crafter's Choice 8 inch (1501).  Two of them are about $40 and give you all the versatility you need up to the point you start making BIG production batches to sell.  For testing you can fill one mold half-way and get three bars.  One filled all the way gets you 8 bars that are a good size for the hand and have enough room for designs.  Then use both molds if you have something you really want to make a lot of.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 17, 2017)

I never found the paper to be a pain.  Generally, there is a time when the oils are heating and the lye is cooling which is usually ample to line a mould without rushing.  Plus, when you want to cure the bars they can rest on the paper inside something else (I use shoe boxes) which makes things generally tidier.  Considering that a reusable liner or mould needs to be washed (and washed jolly well to get rid of residue and smells) then there isn't actually any real time "saved" by not lining a wooden mould, you just move that time to the clean up.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2017)

I have this planer/beveler from Soap Making Resources, and it works very well. I bought it based on the advice from many members here. http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-beveler.html I have heard some people lately have been frustrated with the turn around time for processing orders, which for me was about a week, and poor communication which was not my experience.

A similar one is from Custom Soap Stamps on Etsy. I have a single bar cutter from there, and it is very well made.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/272556076/blade-less-acrylic-soap-2-in-1-planer?ref=hp_rv


----------



## Viore (Apr 17, 2017)

I agree with BrewerGeorge about the crafter's choice 1501 molds. I love mine and really wish I had purchased them from the start instead of wasting money on some acrylic molds that leaked. A stick blender is a must for me, and I picked up the kitchen aid brand after my first one broke from being dropped on the floor. I've dropped the kitchen aid blender a few times, and no breakage yet! *crosses fingers*


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2017)

These: 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CDP5VS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I went through many plastic containers for mixing soap and tossed any that would bend, flex, or simply feel hot when holding soap batter.

These are thick and sturdy, the red measurements aren't affected by raw soap batter. The handle is textured is helps keep slipping down if you're gloved hand has oil or batter on it.

Having those red measurements makes dividing batter accurately so much simply and quicker for me. I've never taken the time to fidget with the numbers to get a batch of batter to fit exactly in a mold (I don't like leftover batter). I usually make a 5lb batch that's divided between 2 molds. Each of my molds is Sharpied with the number of cups of batter it will hold if filled level. Fill the molds equally, then extra batter can be piled on top when it's reached a thick trace.


----------



## bbr (Apr 17, 2017)

I just tore my 1501 a new one. RIP



I second a good stick blender, silicone molds (I'm partial to Nurture's, though spendy), and a good multi bar wire cutter.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 17, 2017)

If nothing else a good scale and stick blender to start.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2017)

bbr said:


> and a good multi bar wire cutter.



Depending on your budget and whether you have an ultimate goal of someday selling, there is quite a difference in the cost of a single bar cutter and a multi bar cutter. I am happy with my single bar cutter, but I admit that I love cutting a loaf of soap. Purely personal preference, I just wanted to add that a single bar cutter is adequate for me.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 17, 2017)

I add my agreement to needing a dough scraper and miter box (or a good cutter of some sort). I currently use a cutting board and chef's knife with wonky results.


----------



## bbr (Apr 17, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Depending on your budget and whether you have an ultimate goal of someday selling, there is quite a difference in the cost of a single bar cutter and a multi bar cutter. I am happy with my single bar cutter, but I admit that I love cutting a loaf of soap. Purely personal preference, I just wanted to add that a single bar cutter is adequate for me.



That's true. I never tried the single bar wire cutter types, only the mitre box types and could never get an even bar of soap out of them. 

With that said, I purchased mine off of Etsy and I think it was along the lines of $120 for the flat style (not the tank type). OP did say she doesn't mind spending the $$$ .

Ninja Edit to say that I LOVE my cutter.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 17, 2017)

bbr said:


> I just tore my 1501 a new one. RIP



Oh my gosh how did you manage that?


----------



## bbr (Apr 17, 2017)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Oh my gosh how did you manage that?



I was trying to break the air seal at the short end and it just busted the corner. I was so annoyed that I decided that I needed to pull my soap out completely right then and proceeded to tear the thing apart. 

So, how did I manage? Surprisingly easily, if I do say.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2017)

I would suggest not investing in a single wire cutter (runs about 100 bucks) until you're sure that this a hobby you'll enjoy, or less your budget easily allows it. You can get good and comparable results with a $15 wire swing arm cheese cutter, especially since as a newbie you'll be making smaller batches.


----------



## Millie (Apr 17, 2017)

My fancy equipment is a scale, a stick blender, homemade wooden soap molds (one with a cutting guide) and a butcher's knife. Not so fancy equipment are spatulas, bowls and a norwegian cheese slicer for planing and beveling. Most of these things were stolen from my kitchen. Been soaping a year and a half and the only other thing I would like is a nice tray of cavity molds (I'm picky and patient). I say start with what you have (cardboard boxes and Goya juice cartons make fantastic molds) and see what you really need after a couple months. It doesn't take much equipment to make gorgeous soaps, just lots of time on youtube


----------



## Cellador (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for your responses! There is so much to think about...
I am hoping to go into business one day. But, I think that's more of a long-term goal, as I have two preschoolers to take care of right now (it'll be another 3 years before my youngest starts Kindergarten). Plus, I want to take my time in getting some good recipes together over the next couple years.



Viore said:


> I agree with BrewerGeorge about the crafter's choice 1501 molds. I love mine and really wish I had purchased them from the start instead of wasting money on some acrylic molds that leaked. A stick blender is a must for me, and I picked up the kitchen aid brand after my first one broke from being dropped on the floor. I've dropped the kitchen aid blender a few times, and no breakage yet! *crosses fingers*



There is a Kitchen Aid stick blender on Amazon on sale now...marked down from $50 to $25. Just in case anyone is looking for a new one...

EDIT: I just looked into it and it's actually refurbished, not new. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## bbr (Apr 18, 2017)

Cellador said:


> There is a Kitchen Aid stick blender on Amazon on sale now...marked down from $50 to $25. Just in case anyone is looking for a new one...
> 
> EDIT: I just looked into it and it's actually refurbished, not new. Just wanted to clarify.




I saw them at Target recently for $29, new.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 19, 2017)

bbr said:


> I just tore my 1501 a new one. RIPView attachment 24392
> 
> .



Ahh, this is exactly the reason I don't like the 1501s. They're not flexible enough. I'm used to the regular silicone liners that you can easily pull away from the sides of the soap, to loosen it. I always have problems getting my soap out of the 1501s, and end up denting the bottom of the loaf because I have to push so hard with my thumbs!


----------



## bbr (Apr 21, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Ahh, this is exactly the reason I don't like the 1501s. They're not flexible enough. I'm used to the regular silicone liners that you can easily pull away from the sides of the soap, to loosen it. I always have problems getting my soap out of the 1501s, and end up denting the bottom of the loaf because I have to push so hard with my thumbs!



YES! Me too. I use them now for test batches.  I recently discovered that they really only work well for MP soaping.  Unless you have CP of steel, I find them to be difficult.


----------



## sweetbean (Apr 24, 2017)

I would get a wooden mold and just use freezer paper if I were to start over. I'm actually in the process of switching. I have silicone loaf molds, but I am not much of a fan--they're a pain to clean all the residue off, and I ALWAYS dent the bottom of my soap pushing to get it out. 

With freezer paper, it'll take longer to set up the mold, but you have nothing to clean, and you won't mess your bars up. When you factor everything together, it's about the same time, but better results (in my opinion).

I got my first stick blender off Amazon, and hated it. Got a cheaper one ($9 I think) from Walmart, and I love it. Much cheaper and doesn't weigh nearly as much.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 24, 2017)

I've never had any trouble with my 1501! I do have a nice wooden mold that I line with freezer paper thats much larger, but the crafters choice silicone molds are my go to for smaller batches. My other equipment are a nice little $15 stick blender off amazon, my scale, These delightful things: Link and some bowls, a whisk, and a silicone spatula from the dollar tree.

I personally think some totes and bins to keep the soap supplies in, and a nice rolling bakers rack for curing are also great to have.


----------



## aihrat (Apr 25, 2017)

If it helps anyone, I'm another CC 1501 fan who hasn't had a problem with denting their soaps when unmoulding. What I usually do is tug a bit on each of the four sides to release the seal on the sides, then turn the mould upside-down and gently press the corners of the bottom to encourage the seal to break at the bottom. Once all the seals break you can shake your soap out, or it will slide out on its own. It takes a bit of patience but the soap will release without dents.

Bonus if you're not doing peaks - you can just invert the mould after breaking the seals on the side and come back to it later to shake out the soap loaf. 

One thing I dislike about free-standing silicone moulds is that they do bow a bit, even the 1501s. I know you can wrap duct tape around it to keep the shape but it gets expensive if you do it for every batch!


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 25, 2017)

I feel late to this thread but I didn't see this mentioned so here goes....
I would start lurking in your local second hand shops; Goodwill, Savers, Saint Vinny's....I've found silicone baking molds, single wire cheese cutters, all matter of bowls and implements like whisks, spatulas , etc. I will admit the second hand stick blender I purchased conked out in record time but I consider that a fluke.
Save your money for things you WON'T find in these places....oils, lye, colorants or fragrances...


----------



## Susie (Apr 25, 2017)

I have the CC 1501, also.  It has been my go-to mold for over 3 years.  I just got a second one last year, and this year my hubby made me a wood 5 lb mold.  I pull the sides out to release them, then press gently, but firmly on the bottom with the heel of my hand.  The only things I don't like about them are:  the mold rash from CPOP, and the bowing of the sides.  Of those two, I find the bowing the most annoying, as it makes cutting it difficult.  With my wood mold, I have no problem getting perfect cuts using a miter box and either a dough scraper (bench scraper), or a wavy cutter.


----------

